# Tampa Apr 27 => May 3



## bospgmr (Mar 24, 2000)

*Tampa Apr 27 => May 3*

Hello Ladies,

My wife and I are approaching our 2nd season with our 1984 Catalina 30. We had a West Wight Potter for 1 season prior to that. I (Bill) have plenty of sailing experience to be comfortable with "Ruby" along with at least 1 reliable crewmember.

My wife Andrea is a timid sailor who is coming along slowly. I feel (hope) that this season will make a huge difference with her sailing comfort. Her knowledge & skills are much better than she gives herself credit for.

Anyway, we will be vacationing in St. Petersburg Fla. April 27th => May 6th 2001 and I (we) would love the opportunity to get out for and early (for us in Boston) season sail.

Ideally we could crew on a boat with another couple or a crew of women that would best relate to Andrea''s rookie fears and concerns. If any of you know of any sailors in that area who would enjoy having us aboard for a day please let us know!

We can be reached via e-mail at;

[email protected]

Or

[email protected]

Thank you!

Bill (& Andrea) Scanlon


----------

